# A well deserved retirement/rest



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I recently delivered several breeder retirees to Lori Keller who is a long time hedgehog rescue here in Ohio. One of the girls was on the smaller side. I was informed that she was one of the best mothers who always took good care of her little ones and always had large litters. She is a Algerian chocolate snowflake and the cataracts are very visible in her eyes. She is three and a half years old and has the absolute BEST temperament of any hedgehog I have ever seen. She never raised a quill. Her name is Hayana from Millermeade Farms. She would not sleep in her box for the ride and ended up curling up on my son in a hoodie of mine and slept after rooting and exploring in his lap. As soon as we arrived at Lori's home I took her out to show Lori what a good hedgie she was. Hayana decided to curl up on my cupped hands and go to sleep.[attachment=1:2vsjbrsy]Image000.jpg[/attachment:2vsjbrsy][attachment=0:2vsjbrsy]Image001.jpg[/attachment:2vsjbrsy]
Actually an Algerian chocolate snowflake butterfly pinto. She has almost perfect pinto areas on both sides with the majority of banded quills running down her mid-line.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, those pictures are ADORABLE. *dies of overwhelming cuteness* I would love to adopt a hedgie like that! (not that I can, but it'd be awesome!)


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I was sooooooo tempted to bring her home with me but due to her vision issues I thought it would be better to let Lori keep her and spoil her. Lori has informed me she will not be re-homed. She will live out her days with many other hedgies who are spoiled rotten. Lori takes care of their medical needs and has experience with vision challenged hedgies. So even though I was VERY tempted I knew she would be better off with the hedgies at Lori's. She has earned a happy and blissful retirement. Gail Dick of Millermeade Farms said she was one of her best moms and producers and hated to see her go. I hated to part with her after one day but she is in the hedgie retirement home that will cater to her every need and want.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is so lovely. Thank you for sharing the pictures! How grand to see that she has had such a wonderful life and will continue to do so.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's great Lori will take such good care of her. Such a sweet, beautiful girl definitely deserves all of the spoiling she can get!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

she is so cute and tiny!! im glad she has a forever loveing home!


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Aw!! She's beyond adorable!!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a sweetheart! I'm so glad she'll have a happy retirement


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Awwww she's sooo cute! I wish my guy still did that, but only when he was a baby :roll:


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

mush, gush


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, Hayana is adorable! You are so lucky to have been a part of that train. :lol:


----------

